# tugs from around the world



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

While on a visit to Calais I came across an American Naval tug tied up along the harbour side and it seemed to me to have been out of commission for some time,has anyone come across this vessel and know of its history, sorry but my memory is`nt up to scratch and cannot recall the name of the tug but she was in war paint. ie: battleship grey.(K)


----------

